# Outsider Art



## Harpo (May 11, 2022)

The famous Watts Towers (above) are possibly the best-known example of what has become known as Outsider Art, a genre perhaps best described as that created by untrained artists, it’s also known as Folk Art. 

Here is what Wikipedia says








						Outsider art - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




And here are some outsider artists photographed with their works by Ted Degener





						Ted Degener — SHRINE
					






					www.shrine.nyc


----------



## Guttersnipe (May 18, 2022)

I used to own a book called Weird U.S. that covered a lot of this stuff in one of its chapters. It was all American, of course. 

Of special note, I recall reading about the Latvian immigrant who built the Coral Castle in Florida.








						Edward Leedskalnin - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harpo (May 18, 2022)

Guttersnipe said:


> I used to own a book called Weird U.S. that covered a lot of this stuff in one of its chapters. It was all American, of course.
> 
> Of special note, I recall reading about the Latvian immigrant who built the Coral Castle in Florida.
> 
> ...



There are numerous videos of Coral Castle online, this one features Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Harpo (May 21, 2022)

Stephanie Lucas’ art


----------



## Swank (May 22, 2022)

Oh, like Frank Lloyd Wright.


----------

